
React Native tutorial - usfslk
https://chrysntm.com/single-screen-cross-platform-mobile-app-in-45-minutes/
======
stigi
You lost me at

    
    
      yarn add native-base --save
      
      npm install @expo/vector-icons --save
    

When I read `native-base` I was all: _ewww_. Everybody I talk to who used it
in previous project regretted it and build back.

Second, the mixture of _yarn_ and _npm_ in the code snippet shows that the
author either didn't understand what they are doing, or does not care to lead
with a clean example. It's okay to stick with only _npm_ in a beginners
tutorial.

Update: Also, why the Python prerequisite?

~~~
stevenpetryk
While I think you could've been a lot more constructive with this comment,
you're right—it's clear the author is new to the practice.

I wish there were a way to encourage more people to write without
simultaneously causing the spread of bad advice. At least, it does seem like
good ideas mostly prevail?

Edit: upon actually reading the whole article, I gotta say, this is
exceptionally low-quality stuff by HN's standards.

